# ISO a breeder for ringnecked doves or lucerne pigeons in Vancouver, BC



## 1349 (Oct 21, 2020)

I've searched for months now on somewhere to get either breed of the two listed above. I've come across a couple of ads but they have always fallen through or not got back to me. I'm getting to the point where I'm thinking of having them shipped over to me or something but for obvious reasons, I don't want to do that because I don't want to put them through that stress. Please if someone knows of a person or place here in Vancouver, British Columbia that I can find a pair of ring-necked doves or lucerne pigeons I will be forever grateful to you!


----------



## ThatBlondie5 (Apr 18, 2021)

Hello, I am a Ringneck dove breeder but currently trying to get my new female to stop laying duds. Although I do have a friend that has some doves already ready to go.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jun 24, 2021)

ThatBlondie5 said:


> Hello, I am a Ringneck dove breeder but currently trying to get my new female to stop laying duds. Although I do have a friend that has some doves already ready to go.


Hello I am curious if you have any squabs or know of any available ?


----------



## Chichester (Jul 12, 2021)

ThatBlondie5 said:


> Hello, I am a Ringneck dove breeder but currently trying to get my new female to stop laying duds. Although I do have a friend that has some doves already ready to go.


 Where are you located? I have been searching for a ring necked dove here in BC for months now with no luck. I would be willing to travel to get one if it is within BC. please, let me know. Thanks


----------



## TundraHawk (Jul 14, 2021)

"Hello, I am a Ringneck dove breeder but currently trying to get my new female to stop laying duds. Although I do have a friend that has some doves already ready to go."

You mention that you have a friend with doves? Where are they located?


----------

